# Nelson's 120P



## Nelson (20 Oct 2016)

This will probably bore some/most of you .
Just seem to be going through a blackwater phase at the moment .
This will be similar to "Her Tank",which I'll have to close down once this is up and running. http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/her-tank-sort-of-low-tech.42868/

Tank-120x45x45
Filter-JBL E700 and APS EF2000(Broke)Now JBL E1501
Light- Chihiros 602.Out of stand,joined together,and suspended
Co2-Co2Art reg,6.35kg cylinder
Soil-JBL Aquabasis+ and B&Q play sand
Hardscape-Blackthorn(Prunus Spinosa)Collected locally

Plants-?













To be continued.....


----------



## alto (20 Oct 2016)

Hurrah Hurrah Hurrah


need some photos of the cabinet too


----------



## alto (20 Oct 2016)

Take care with deep sand in a bigger tank - compacting pressure from the water column can be significantly more ... loaches, plant roots (& regular gentle stirring during water change) help mitigate this of course - some sands can end up with a much "denser" texture


----------



## Nelson (20 Oct 2016)

Cheers .
There will be quite a few Echinodorus in it.So hopefully they'll help.Also Cory's and I'll give it a stir.


----------



## Tim Harrison (20 Oct 2016)

That's looking awesome...a tangle of bankside roots, great habitat


----------



## LondonDragon (20 Oct 2016)

You got to work fast


----------



## Nelson (20 Oct 2016)

LondonDragon said:


> You got to work fast


.


----------



## alto (20 Oct 2016)

LondonDragon said:


> You got to work fast


----------



## alto (20 Oct 2016)

Nelson said:


> quite a few Echinodorus


I'd add in some crypts too - they are the root masters 

Staurogyne repens also does a nice roots structure
Ranunculus inundates would be a nice addition & it's quite a decent grower once established


----------



## Nelson (20 Oct 2016)

It's going to be a South American biotope-ish/blackwater-ish tank.
I've also never really liked Staurogyne repens.Don't know why .


----------



## alto (21 Oct 2016)

I'm trying it in a low tech tank ... will see


----------



## Dantrasy (21 Oct 2016)

Shows a of of promise. Do you have more dw on stand by for finer detail down the track?


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (21 Oct 2016)

Will you make emmersed sections at back corners?


----------



## Nelson (21 Oct 2016)

Dantrasy said:


> Do you have more dw on stand by for finer detail down the track?


I do have some,and also twigs.Not sure where to put them yet.What are your thoughts ?.
There will also be leaf litter and some botonicals .


Alexander Belchenko said:


> Will you make emmersed sections at back corners?


I'm hoping some of the Echinodorus will grow out of the water.


----------



## Nelson (21 Oct 2016)

Flooded and first plant in.An impulse buy today.
Echinodorus 'Rose'.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (21 Oct 2016)

Looking good Neil, the echinodorus will grow out just fine.  They can take a good few sets of leaves to get accustom to the environment given low humidity but after a few months you wont be able to stop them!
Tanin aquatics blackwater packs are nice, the jungle pods look ace if you want something different.  Otherwise its also oak leaf and alder cone season if you want to DIY it...

What the stocking plan?


----------



## Nelson (21 Oct 2016)

Thanks Iain 


Iain Sutherland said:


> Tanin aquatics blackwater packs are nice, the jungle pods look ace if you want something different.


I've been looking there,but always end up with about £50 worth in my basket .Will get some eventually.


Iain Sutherland said:


> What the stocking plan?


Will be the wife's fish .
Black Phantom Tetras
Green Neon Tetras
Corys

Not sure what else yet.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (22 Oct 2016)

Hi Neil, Love it


----------



## Manisha (22 Oct 2016)

Boring....


----------



## Nelson (22 Oct 2016)

Manisha said:


> Boring....


Good .
It's going to get worse .


----------



## Nelson (23 Oct 2016)

_Well,after a few glasses of wine,this is now planted.Although,for a blackwater tank,this was always going to have a lot of plants.I think I've over done it.I can always take some out though.Will see how it goes.I've also put in some Echinodorus tenellus,which most sources say is only from N.America,some say also S.America. Will get some pics once I've had some sleep._


----------



## Greenfinger2 (23 Oct 2016)

Hi Neil,  Cannot wait hurry up


----------



## sciencefiction (23 Oct 2016)

Lovely set up Nelson!



Nelson said:


> Cheers .
> There will be quite a few Echinodorus in it.So hopefully they'll help.Also Cory's and I'll give it a stir.



I wouldn't worry about the sand. I never touched mine to stir it or anything and when I took the tank apart a few years later the sand had no unpleasant or anaerobic smell whatsoever and was quite clean considering the length of time it hadn't been siphoned out. My tank was barely planted too. If its planted, it gets dirtier over time due to natural die off of plant roots, etc.... But the "debris" developed in the sand grows plants even better.


----------



## Nelson (23 Oct 2016)

Water is still cloudy,but 2nd filter will be going on today.
Living room is a bit of a mess,so can't get great pics yet.
I also highly recommend these http://www.freshwatershrimp.co.uk/category.php?n=50&id_category=103 Loads of plants in them .


----------



## Tim Harrison (23 Oct 2016)

Taking shape nicely...you're inspiring me to follow suit.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (23 Oct 2016)

Hi Neil, Looking good


----------



## Nelson (23 Oct 2016)

Tim Harrison said:


> Taking shape nicely...you're inspiring me to follow suit.


.Go for it.
This will be blackwater though.I have ordered some stuff from https://tanninaquatics.com/collections/aquatic-botanicals as Iain suggested.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (23 Oct 2016)

Nelson said:


> .Go for it.
> This will be blackwater though.I have ordered some stuff from https://tanninaquatics.com/collections/aquatic-botanicals as Iain suggested.



Hi Neil, Why buy the leaves and cones you could collect your own at this time of year  Cheaper too


----------



## Nelson (23 Oct 2016)

I will be collecting leaves. http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/leaves-tannins.42786/
Still a bit early.Also wanted some pods and stuff.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (23 Oct 2016)

Hi Neil, Was just researching tannin's And came across your post in water chemistry  Sorry I missed that thread.


----------



## Nelson (23 Oct 2016)

Just managed to break the mature APS filter . http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/new-tank-mature-filter.43163/
Have put as much media in the JBL as I can .


----------



## Greenfinger2 (23 Oct 2016)

Hi Neil, Sorry to hear that mate  Can it be repaired. The old media in the JBL should still do the job.


----------



## Nelson (23 Oct 2016)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Can it be repaired.


Looks like it will need a whole new head.Not worth the cost.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (23 Oct 2016)

Hi Neil, It always happens at the wrong time


----------



## Manisha (25 Oct 2016)

Your (water lettuce?) grows far nicer than mine - Lovely big rosettes. I also like freshwater shrimp - They send you a few extra bits sometimes too! Very impressive! Especially after a few vinos  If I enteretained that idea the plants would be everywhere they're not supposed to...floating, on the floor, in my hair...


----------



## Nelson (25 Oct 2016)

Manisha said:


> Your (water lettuce?) grows far nicer than mine


.


----------



## Manisha (27 Oct 2016)

Nelson said:


> .



Haha! (Jealous green face emotion...)


----------



## Nelson (29 Oct 2016)

Put new filter on yesterday,JBL E1501.
Also got the botanicals from https://tanninaquatics.com/collections/aquatic-botanicals


----------



## tim (29 Oct 2016)

Time for tea , lovely setup Neil, you'll have some happy fish in this one mate.


----------



## Nelson (29 Oct 2016)

Cheers Tim .


----------



## Nelson (29 Oct 2016)

First flower from the Echinodorus 'Rose'.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (29 Oct 2016)

Hi Neil , Looks like a witches brew you are boiling up  

And congrats on the first flower By the looks of it there are plenty more to come


----------



## Nelson (29 Oct 2016)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Neil , Looks like a witches brew you are boiling up


In time for Halloween.Trick or treat drink .


----------



## Nelson (30 Oct 2016)

Botanicals now in.
I just can't get the hang of taking decent pics though .
The water is actually darker than it looks.


----------



## tim (30 Oct 2016)

Pics look decent enough to me mate, tank is looking lovely.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (31 Oct 2016)

Hi Neil Superb


----------



## dw1305 (31 Oct 2016)

Hi all, 





tim said:


> tank is looking lovely





Nelson said:


> First flower from the Echinodorus 'Rose'.





Nelson said:


> Also got the botanicals from https://tanninaquatics.com/collections/aquatic-botanicals


Brilliant, I like some structural leaf litter. There are a three or four _Magnolia grandiflora_ where I work and a Loquat tree (_Eriobotrya japonica_). If you need any more leaves I've always got spares.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Nelson (31 Oct 2016)

dw1305 said:


> If you need any more leaves I've always got spares.


Yes please .


----------



## dw1305 (31 Oct 2016)

Hi all, 





Nelson said:


> Yes please .


PM me with how many you want.

cheers Darrel


----------



## dw1305 (6 Nov 2016)

Hi all,





Nelson said:


> Yes please


Thanks for the donation to the forum.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Lindy (11 Nov 2016)

I like that you are going through a twiggy, blackwater phase. Gives my a new passion for it. I'm going to go for this style in the big tank. Did those leaves and pods come all the way from America? Did you have to pay customs? Looks like a nice mixture.  There is a company over here that sells similar stuff and they also sell on eBay.  They do savu pods etc although I think their main business is for frogs etc. Looks fab and now I can't wait to have another bash at my 5footer, my wood will be bigger though  

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy (11 Nov 2016)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,Thanks for the donation to the forum.
> 
> cheers Darrel


Hi Darrel, I was wondering if you could send me some magnolia leaves for when I set up the big tank again? Happy to do donation or whatever you prefer? 
Cheers

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nelson (11 Nov 2016)

Yes,from America.No tax paid.
I got some stuff from Ebay/Pollywog.They were in this tank http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/her-tank-sort-of-low-tech.42868/
Now my in my 75cm.
Will look great in your big tank.


Lindy said:


> my wood will be bigger though


If you were a man,that would be bragging .


----------



## jns (11 Nov 2016)

Great looking tank!  Any critters in there yet?


----------



## Lindy (11 Nov 2016)

Nelson said:


> Yes,from America.No tax paid.
> I got some stuff from Ebay/Pollywog.They were in this tank http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/her-tank-sort-of-low-tech.42868/
> Now my in my 75cm.
> Will look great in your big tank.
> ...


I had the pollywog stuff when I had the fishroom under the stairs. The savu pods looked great and the paros and betta channoides loved them. There was also a larger pod/nut to. I had cocoa.? leaves that you got in different sizes and some were huge! Thanks for giving me inspiration to do it all again!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nelson (11 Nov 2016)

Lindy said:


> There was also a larger pod/nut to. I had cocoa.? !


I got these as well http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pollywog-...138347?hash=item281131582b:g:aocAAOSwzhVWsfn8


Lindy said:


> IThanks for giving me inspiration to do it all again!


.


----------



## Lindy (11 Nov 2016)

Yes, that's them, Palmae pods. The fish loved them and they lasted a very long time.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## dw1305 (12 Nov 2016)

Hi all,





Lindy said:


> Hi Darrel, I was wondering if you could send me some magnolia leaves for when I set up the big tank again? Happy to do donation or whatever you prefer?
> Cheers


Should be able to. The gardening staff had cleaned up the pile I'd already collected when I went back for them, but t we have three or four smaller trees so I should be able to find some more.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Lindy (12 Nov 2016)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,Should be able to. The gardening staff had cleaned up the pile I'd already collected when I went back for them, but t we have three or four smaller trees so I should be able to find some more.
> 
> cheers Darrel


Thanks Darrel. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## dw1305 (14 Nov 2016)

Hi all,





Lindy said:


> Thanks Darrel.


Got some more. PM when you're ready.

cheers Darrel


----------



## bridgey_c (14 Nov 2016)

Hi Darrel,

why pick the leaves of those two plants as opposed to oak etc?


----------



## dw1305 (14 Nov 2016)

Hi all, 





bridgey_c said:


> why pick the leaves of those two plants as opposed to oak etc?


I don't think they offer any particular advantage over Oak (_Quercus_ spp.) in terms of water chemistry etc.

It is more to do with size and longevity. They are both very persistent. I pick up the _Camellia_ leaves for the same reason, they last well.  I've used these leaves, and Alder cones etc, for a long time, there is more in this thread <"catappa leaves"> from 2011.

A lot of tropical trees have glossy leaves that are same shape, oval with a drip tip, so _Magnolia grandiflora_ leaves probably look a bit more authentic.

I noticed that Nelson's "Tannin Aquatics" leaf litter pack had Loquat (_Eriobotrya japonica_) leaves, and there is a tree about 25 meters from my desk, so I added some of them. The _Magnolia grandiflora_ tree is just on the other side of the wall from the Loquat.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Nelson (19 Nov 2016)




----------



## Nelson (19 Nov 2016)

You'll have to excuse the Gourami .


----------



## Eduard18 (19 Nov 2016)

Fabulous tank  very inspiring 

Envoyé de mon SM-G935F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfinger2 (19 Nov 2016)

Hi Neil, Stunning


----------



## Manisha (22 Nov 2016)

Really super scape ☺ When the youtube video ends, it shows a 3x3 grid of related videos...I clicked one & it was another of your videos! Feel a bit stalker-ish now lol...


----------



## Nelson (22 Nov 2016)

Manisha said:


> Feel a bit stalker-ish now lol...


----------



## Nelson (26 Nov 2016)




----------



## Nelson (26 Nov 2016)




----------



## Nelson (26 Nov 2016)




----------



## Nelson (13 Feb 2017)




----------



## mlgt (21 Mar 2017)

Really like this. The natural look does it for me  Well done.


----------



## Nelson (23 Mar 2017)

mlgt said:


> Really like this. The natural look does it for me  Well done.


Thanks mate .


----------



## Fiske (23 Mar 2017)

Stuff like this really makes me want to splurge on some of the Tannin stuff; although what it could end up costing me if it get nabbed in customs is insane for what is essentially a bag of forest floor... Still

Excellent tank. I do like the NA-style, but it really isn't very natural looking*. This, however, has a very nice natural look, partly from the use of 'botanicals', and partly from the restraint in plant choice. Bloody well done.

*yeah, I'm aware NA isn't supposed to resemble natural bodies of water.


----------



## dw1305 (24 Mar 2017)

Hi all,





Fiske said:


> Stuff like this really makes me want to splurge on some of the Tannin stuff;


You can probably get many of the same things from a German? Dart Frog site. 

I've got plenty of Loquat and Magnolia leaves you can have, I would just need to find the cost of posting them to Denmark.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Eduard18 (24 Mar 2017)

I too, "broke the bank" with tannin aquatics; your tank convinced me to do it; shipping and customs costs were higher than that of the products themselves; it's outrageous !

Envoyé de mon SM-G935F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Nelson (24 Mar 2017)

Shipping is a flat rate $18 to the UK,is it the same for France ?.
Import tax can be a killer.I got lucky with mine,but have just done another order.

Let's see your tank Eduard.


----------



## tim (24 Mar 2017)

great scape Neil, will you enter this into any of the biotope comps this year ?


----------



## Nelson (24 Mar 2017)

tim said:


> great scape Neil, will you enter this into any of the biotope comps this year ?


Probably not.
They seem to be exact   locations/rivers now.With only plants and fish from that location.
Mines too random..


----------



## Fiske (26 Mar 2017)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,You can probably get many of the same things from a German? Dart Frog site.
> 
> I've got plenty of Loquat and Magnolia leaves you can have, I would just need to find the cost of posting them to Denmark.
> 
> cheers Darrel



I'd happily pay the postage for that.



Nelson said:


> Import tax can be a killer.



I don't mind the import tax that much even, it is not too bad. It's more the 25% VAT (shipping INCLUDED) and the fee for the customs treatment that makes it highway robbery.


----------



## Nelson (26 Mar 2017)

Fiske said:


> It's more the 25% VAT (shipping INCLUDED) and the fee for the customs treatment that makes it highway robbery.


Is that Danish VAT ?.


----------



## Fiske (26 Mar 2017)

Nelson said:


> Is that Danish VAT ?.


Yup. It's pretty harsh.


----------



## Nelson (2 May 2017)

After buying it twice in the UK,and getting the wrong plant twice ,Zozo kindly sourced and sent me one .
The flowers only last a day.
Hydrocleys nymphoides.


----------



## Tim Harrison (2 May 2017)

That truly is beautiful..


----------



## Eduard18 (7 May 2017)

Nelson said:


> Shipping is a flat rate $18 to the UK,is it the same for France ?.
> Import tax can be a killer.I got lucky with mine,but have just done another order.
> 
> Let's see your tank Eduard.


18$ !!!! It's like winning the lottery mate  
No, I payed 45  $ in shipping and 31 € in customs  highway robbery that is, plain and simple 

Envoyé de mon SM-G935F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## zozo (7 May 2017)

Stunning isn't it..  Mine is outside catching sunlight and still only making submersed leaves the water still not warm enough. But they are red in color, a bit marbled too.. I wonder if they stay red once they float or if they turn green? In very low light indoor tanks the submersed form seems to resamble vallisinera and the floaters stay away. Very versatile plant.


----------



## Eduard18 (7 May 2017)

Nelson said:


> Let's see your tank Eduard.



As for the pictures, you'll find them under "Tint the World " post 



Envoyé de mon SM-G935F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Nelson (12 Jul 2017)

Rescaped this yesterday.Water still cloudy,and only bad phone pics for now.


----------



## dan4x4 (29 Sep 2017)

Awesome tank Nelson!


----------



## Nelson (29 Sep 2017)

Thanks .


----------



## Lindy (30 Sep 2017)

Nelson said:


> Rescaped this yesterday.Water still cloudy,and only bad phone pics for now.
> 
> View attachment 109248
> 
> ...


Nelson what plants are those on the right with the round leaves?? Looks ace!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## castle (30 Sep 2017)

Just rising leave of Hydrocleys nymphoides.?


----------



## Nelson (1 Oct 2017)

Lindy said:


> Nelson what plants are those on the right with the round leaves?? Looks ace!
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


As below.


castle said:


> Just rising leave of Hydrocleys nymphoides.?


They normally open on the surface,but these were new plantlets.


----------



## Lindy (1 Oct 2017)

Thanks I'll have to look that one up 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## zozo (1 Oct 2017)

Lindy said:


> Thanks I'll have to look that one up



If Neil yet didn't share any, chances are he's likely the only one in the UK growing it, at the moment.


----------



## Nelson (1 Oct 2017)

I've only shared to one person.
I'll send you some Lindy,if you don't mind the risk of snails/eggs.


----------



## Lindy (1 Oct 2017)

Nelson said:


> I've only shared to one person.
> I'll send you some Lindy,if you don't mind the risk of snails/eggs.


Oh wow, I'd love some! Just been on t'internet trying to find some lol

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk
Just let me know how much and I can PayPal you.


----------



## Nelson (1 Oct 2017)

Lindy said:


> Oh wow, I'd love some! Just been on t'internet trying to find some lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk
> Just let me know how much and I can PayPal you.


I tried buying it in the UK,but I got sent something different twice.
The fantastic Marcel sourced and sent me some .

PM your address .


----------



## zozo (1 Oct 2017)

Nelson said:


> The fantastic Marcel


Nobody ever called me that. 

 Peeps who know me, used to call me Master of Dissaster.. 

Btw, dissaster, i managed the kill the Nymphaea glandulifera  Had a hair algae break out in the propagator tank, did a 3 or 4 day blackout. It killed the Nymphaea 
I hope i find one again soon.. That's going to be difficult..


----------



## Nelson (1 Oct 2017)

zozo said:


> Btw, dissaster, i managed the kill the Nymphaea glandulifera  Had a hair algae break out in the propagator tank, did a 3 or 4 day blackout. It killed the Nymphaea
> I hope i find one again soon.. That's going to be difficult..


Really sorry to hear that .
Sounds like it's quite a tough one to grow.


----------



## zozo (1 Oct 2017)

It is indeed a very sensitive plant.. Maybe i'm lucky with the rootstock still in the substrate.. But haven't seen a leaf in 4 weeks now..


----------

